# Más bueno - superlative



## grahamcracker

The other day, I was that the in the comparative superlative series más bueno is incorrect grammar. Is that right? I have been using it in conversation with a Mexican at work but I don't think his command of proper grammar is very good.

In English we have "good, better, best" and the Spanish equivalent should be "bueno, mejor, máximo". I suppose that makes sense because *más bueno* is equivalent to  *more good*. And *more good* is not considered good grammar.


----------



## charlottesometimes

It depends on the context. You can use "mejor" a a superlative, but you have to say "más bueno" in the case you are comparing.


Another superlative of "bueno" is "bonísimo", less used though.


----------



## nand-o

grahamcracker said:


> The other day, I was that the in the comparative superlative series más bueno is incorrect grammar. Is that right? I have been using it in conversation with a Mexican at work but I don't think his command of proper grammar is very good.
> 
> In English we have "good, better, best" and the Spanish equivalent should be "bueno, mejor, máximo *optimo*". I suppose that makes sense because *más bueno* is equivalent to  *more good*. And *more good* is not considered good grammar.


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Depends on context; _(él) es más bueno que el pan_ is a very common idiom. And the series is "bueno, mejor, óptimo".


----------



## Satirycon

I don't think that "más bueno" is incorrect at all. In english you say something is better, so it automatically tells you that the other was good, but this one is better. Same in spanish, you can say for example: éste jugador "es bueno" pero aquel es "más bueno". Many people would use "mejor" instead of "más bueno" however both are correct.


----------



## Csalrais

Según el DPD, cuando se refiere a la bondad de las personas (como en el ejemplo de Oldy Nuts) o al sabor de los alimentos, *más bueno *es correcto. No me atrevo a decir que en el resto de acepciones sea incorrecto pero yo jamás diría "más bueno" en el ejemplo que pone Satirycon.


----------



## grahamcracker

nand-o said:


> Yes, that's right.


Could the use of máximo versus optimo be a regional thing?


----------



## nand-o

grahamcracker said:


> Could the use of máximo versus optimo be a regional thing?


No, máximo es cantidad, óptimo es calidad. "malo, peor, pésimo" "bueno, mejor, óptimo". Muy coloquialmente "¡es lo máximo!" puede significar muy bueno, pero de forma muy coloquial.
De hecho la pena de muerte también se llama "pena máxima", no "pena óptima"


----------



## charlottesometimes

Satirycon said:


> I don't think that "más bueno" is incorrect at all. In english you say something is better, so it automatically tells you that the other was good, but this one is better. Same in spanish, you can say for example: *éste jugador "es bueno" pero aquel es "más bueno". *Many people would use "mejor" instead of "más bueno" however both are correct.




I'm sorry, but this sentence is absolutely incorrect. "Este jugador es bueno, pero aquél es mejor" (and btw, your use of the tildes is right the opposite to the correct way).

The fact that some people says so doesn't guarantee that its use is grammatically correct.

COMPARATIVE: más __ que
SUPERLATIVE: mejor.


----------



## charlottesometimes

grahamcracker said:


> Could the use of máximo versus optimo be a regional thing?



Máximo es el superlativo de grande, no de bueno. Y no olvidemos la tilde: óptimo (aunque debe ser cuestión de tu teclado).


----------



## charlottesometimes

nand-o said:


> No, máximo es cantidad, óptimo es calidad. "malo, peor, pésimo" "bueno, mejor, óptimo". Muy coloquialmente *"¡es lo máximo!"* puede significar muy bueno, pero de forma muy coloquial.
> De hecho la pena de muerte también se llama "pena máxima", no "pena óptima"



En esta frase, "máximo" no está funcionando como adjetivo, luego no puede ser superlativo.

Me ha encantado lo de "pena óptima"!


----------



## charlottesometimes

Oldy Nuts said:


> Depends on context; _(él) es _*más*_ bueno _*que*_ el pan_ is a very common idiom. And the series is "bueno, mejor, óptimo".



Thats comparative, not superlative!


----------



## nand-o

charlottesometimes said:


> En esta frase, "máximo" no está funcionando como adjetivo, luego no puede ser superlativo.


Ya, buscaba alguna explicación para que alguien pueda confundir máximo con óptimo.


----------



## nuri148

*Csalrais* nailed it. 

"más bueno" is correct when you are referring to kindness/kindheartedness/goodness; "mejor" refers to quality or ability. 
Examples:
Keanu Reeves y Al Pacino son actores. Al Pacino es mejor que Keanu Reeves.
Caín y Abel eran hermanos. Abel era más bueno que Caín. 

Note that he expression "¡es más bueno...!" (or malo) is an idiom, and it actually translates as "(he/it) is sooo good!" (or bad)


----------



## charlottesometimes

nuri148 said:


> *Csalrais* nailed it.
> 
> "más bueno" is correct when you are referring to kindness/kindheartedness/goodness; "mejor" refers to quality or ability.
> Examples:
> Keanu Reeves y Al Pacino son actores. Al Pacino es mejor que Keanu Reeves.
> Caín y Abel eran hermanos. Abel era más bueno que Caín.
> 
> Note that he expression "¡es más bueno...!" (or malo) is an idiom, and it actually translates as "(he/it) is sooo good!" (or bad)




De nuevo, esta apreciaciacióon es incorrecta. Según la RAE,

*mejor**.*
(Del lat. _melĭor, 
-ōris_).
*
1. *adj. comp. de *bueno.* Superior a otra cosa y que la excede 
en una cualidad natural o moral.

Luego la diferenciación que haces es denotativa y personal, pero no es gramaticalmente adecuada.
Parezco una abanderada por la causa , pero es que he explicado muchas veces en las clases de gramática este error tan común entre los hispanablantes. Parece que suena bien, por lo extendido que está, pero no es así. No me extrañaría que las Academias lo llegaran a admitir en un futuro.

Y me reitero nuevamente en lo que vengo diciendo: MEJOR- superlativo; MÁS BUENO QUE- comparativo.


----------



## Csalrais

*b)* *más bueno.* Se emplea con preferencia a _mejor_ para formar el comparativo de _bueno_ en el sentido de ‘bondadoso’: _«Nunca he conocido a nadie más bueno que él»_ (Valladares _Esperanza_ [Cuba 1985]). *También es correcto su empleo para formar el comparativo de bueno en el sentido de ‘gustoso o apetecible’*: _«Algunas personas piensan que, cocidos_ [los garbanzos] _en la misma agua del remojo, salen más buenos»_ (Domingo _Sabor_ [Esp.1992])._

Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservado_

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=bueno

Las segundas negritas son mías*.* Nótese que ninguna de las dos frases de ejemplo lleva la marca de error que se usa en el dpd para señalar lo incorrecto.


----------



## charlottesometimes

Csalrais said:


> b) _más bueno._ Se emplea con preferencia a _mejor_ para formar *el comparativo* de _bueno_ en el sentido de ‘bondadoso’: _«Nunca he conocido a nadie más bueno que él»_ (Valladares _Esperanza_ [Cuba 1985]). También es correcto su empleo para formar *el comparativo* de _bueno_ en el sentido de ‘gustoso o apetecible’: _«Algunas personas piensan que, cocidos_ [los garbanzos] _en la misma agua del remojo, salen más buenos»_ (Domingo _Sabor_ [Esp.1992])._
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservado_
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=bueno
> 
> Las segundas negritas son mías*.* Nótese que ninguna de las dos frases de ejemplo lleva la marca de error que se usa en el dpd para señalar lo incorrecto.



Hola, Csalrais;

imagino que este última respuesta viene como contestación a la mía anterior. He quitado tus negritas y he puesto otras, y enseguida verás como me estás dando la razón.


----------



## Csalrais

charlottesometimes said:


> Hola, Csalrais;
> 
> imagino que este última respuesta viene como contestación a la mía anterior. He quitado tus negritas y he puesto otras, y enseguida verás como me estás dando la razón.


Tienes razón, leí tu mensaje por encima y había perdido la noción de que (como aparece en el título) se hablaba del superlativo. Espero que aceptes mis disculpas.

Saludos


----------



## Forero

Para decir que _good_ describe algo mejor que lo describe _bad_, es posible decir:

_I would say it's more good than bad._ 
_I would say it's better than bad._ 

Este uso creo que no es un verdadero comparativo de _good_, pero ¿existe este uso (_Yo diría que es más bueno que malo._) en español?


----------



## crisstti

Pero no es: "good, better, best" - "bueno, mejor, mejor"? 

Por ejemplo: "Messi es el mejor jugador de fútbol" ("Messi is the best football player").

Quizás estoy diciendo algo sin sentido...


----------



## James2000

crisstti said:


> Pero no es: "good, better, best" - "bueno, mejor, mejor"?
> 
> Por ejemplo: "Messi es el mejor jugador de fútbol" ("Messi is the best football player").



Eso es lo que pensaba yo, pero ya no estoy seguro.

You are my best friend. = 

1. Eres mi óptimo amigo/a.
2. Eres mi mejor amigo/a.


----------



## blasita

James2000 said:


> You are my best friend. =
> 1. Eres mi óptimo amigo/a.
> 2. *Eres mi mejor amigo/a.*



That's already a superlative in this case. You could also say: 'eres el mejor amigo que tengo/eres el mejor amigo de todos (los que tengo)'.

Saludos.


----------



## charlottesometimes

James2000 said:


> Eso es lo que pensaba yo, pero ya no estoy seguro.
> 
> You are my best friend. =
> 
> 1. Eres mi óptimo amigo/a.
> 2. Eres mi mejor amigo/a.




"Eres el amigo óptimo" quiere decir que alcanzas el mayor grado de amigo que sea posible. Per ono lo utilizaríamos con el posesivo.


----------



## James2000

blasita said:


> That's already a superlative in this case.



Thanks Blasita.  Still a little confused, but at least it coincides with what sounded right to me.

How about *crisstti*'s example.  Does this follow the same reasoning?

_Messi es el mejor jugador de fútbol._

Según el DPD, se usa '_óptimo_' casi exclusivamente en la lengua escrita.  ¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo con '_óptimo_' y cómo lo dirías sin '_óptimo_'?

Gracias.


----------



## blasita

James2000 said:


> Thanks Blasita.  Still a little confused, but at least it coincides with what sounded right to me.
> How about *crisstti*'s example.  Does this follow the same reasoning?
> _Messi es el mejor jugador de fútbol._* (Se podría decir ... es un óptimo jugador, pero no es tan habitual).*
> Según el DPD, se usa '_óptimo_' casi exclusivamente en la lengua escrita.  ¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo con '_óptimo_' y cómo lo dirías sin '_óptimo_'?



Sí, James, es 'culto' y se usa más en la lengua escrita. Unos pocos ejemplos: _constituye un medio óptimo_ (=buenísimo, inmejorable, el mejor posible) _para la reproducción de este hongo_; _óptimas condiciones de trabajo_ (las mejores posibles); _la persona óptima para dirigir al equipo_ (la mejor posible/la mejor que pueda haber), etc.

Seguramente no serán los mejores ejemplos que haya, pero es lo primero que se me ha ocurrido. Por aquí creo que no es tan común aplicado a personas, lo que no quiere decir que no sea posible su uso en algunos contextos.

Un saludo.


----------



## James2000

Thanks for the examples.


----------



## INFOJACK

Csalrais is right. Sólo cuando está por definir kindness.


----------



## jmx

Forero said:


> Para decir que _good_ describe algo mejor que lo describe _bad_, es posible decir:
> 
> _I would say it's more good than bad._
> _I would say it's better than bad._
> 
> Este uso creo que no es un verdadero comparativo de _good_, pero ¿existe este uso (_Yo diría que es más bueno que malo._) en español?


Sí, es igual en español. Es un uso de "más" + adjetivo que no equivale a un comparativo.


----------

